

For Sale: The Library of Edward Tufte - epo
http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/searchresults.aspx?intSaleID=22834#action=refine&intSaleID=22834&sid=5e98dde0-eea8-4b92-8c73-fce75eb03eb7

======
gjm11
More information from ET himself, including a partial answer to _csmeder_ 's
"I still don't quite get why he is selling everything":
[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0003kB&topic_id=1&topic=Ask+E.T).

Super-brief summary: He no longer needs these books for research purposes; if
I've interpreted his slightly cryptic language correctly, he's selling them to
finance his museum+gallery and some space for "landscape sculpture".

------
csmeder
Edward Tufte owns all of these documents and is now selling them? There are
$40k and $80k Picasso drawings in here, how rich is Tufte to procure such a
large collection of documents and drawings?

Edit: Hmm some googling turned this up
[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0003kB&topic_id=1) I still don't quite get why he is selling
everything. Its so he has room to make a gallery?

~~~
_delirium
I think he's done really well between sales of his books, speaking fees, and
teaching one-day courses. His one-day courses alone net 6-figure revenues each
time they're taught: fee of $380, audience of about 350 people. Even if less
than half that is profit, it seems like he can pull in upwards of $50k from
teaching a single-day course.

~~~
gruseom
It's true. I took one of those seminars years ago and was shocked at how
packed the hotel ballroom was.

He deserves it, too. The man mortgaged his house to self-publish his first
book when no existing publisher would gave him creative control.

------
dschobel
Finally, a compelling reason to become wealthy.

